# Anyone ever make goat cream butter?



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone has ever attempted to make butter from goat cream? We are wanting to get a cow, but don't know if we will be able to find one. If not we can certainly get goats. I just want to be able to make my own butter, and was wondering if that is even possible? I know you can get the cream from the milk using a seperator............ Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have and it was really delicious, problem is unless you have a few milkers it takes awhile to get enough cream. Good Luck. There are a lot of really experienced (not me!) folks out there that can probably tell you much more than I.


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Butter is easy to make in a food processor, and goat's milk makes excellent butter. It is perfectly white, however, because of the goat's greater efficiency in converting beta-carotene to Vitamin A, but it can look disconcertingly lard when spread on bread, so I would always steep a bit of grated carrot in the warmed cream for 15 minutes or so before churning to get a nice yellow tint. Then I'd take the warm cream and add a bit of live culture buttermilk to it, and culture it all in a warm place overnight. Cultured cream like this not only takes less time to churn than fresh cream, it makes butter that tastes about one thousand times better. 

Whiz in the food processor until the butter granules form (there will be a distinct change in the sound of the cream as it whizzes at that point), strain off the buttermilk, and rinse the butter well under cold water. Be sure to rinse several times, and squeeze out all the water with the back of a spoon, or the butter won't keep long.

How long it takes the food processor to make the butter depends on the time of year and other things. It can take a long 20 minutes to work sometimes, but it always does come in time. Persevere. It's worth it.

One more thing---while freezing milk and cream is generally a bad idea (it seriously messes up the fat globules), it works to your advantage in making butter, making it much easier to churn. Consequently, it works very well to skim the cream off milk as it rises (and this can take days in goat's milk) and freeze it until you have enough to justify churning.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you so much for the information! I do know how to make butter. I have a wonderful churn that my neighbor gave me. I have always used cow's cream. So I was wondering if anyone had made butter from goat cream. That is great news.

Thanks for the information about coloring it too!


----------



## NewlandNubians (Jul 10, 2003)

since goat milk does not separate very well on its own I use whole milk. I have a separator and prefer using whole milk to using the separator. I have Nubians with high butterfat anyways so it works for me to use whole milk. I use an electric churn. It takes a while to come into butter. I churn the milk at about room temp or maybe a little cooler. I don't care what color it is, it makes fine good tasting butter.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

That is interesting Cathy. I had no idea you could use the whole milk to make butter! So after you get the butter, do you drink your milk that is left over, or use it for other things?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

NewlandNubians said:


> since goat milk does not separate very well on its own I use whole milk. I have a separator and prefer using whole milk to using the separator. I have Nubians with high butterfat anyways so it works for me to use whole milk. I use an electric churn. It takes a while to come into butter. I churn the milk at about room temp or maybe a little cooler. I don't care what color it is, it makes fine good tasting butter.


I know this is an old thread, but... I tried this today. I have Nigerian Dwarf goats. I used a food processor and it took about 20 minutes, but it worked! I documented it in my blog here: http://lindercroft-smwon.blogspot.com/2009/11/ok-more-butter-making-me.html


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Julia said:


> Butter is easy to make in a food processor, and goat's milk makes excellent butter. It is perfectly white, however, because of the goat's greater efficiency in converting beta-carotene to Vitamin A, but it can look disconcertingly lard when spread on bread, so I would always steep a bit of grated carrot in the warmed cream for 15 minutes or so before churning to get a nice yellow tint.


I have always heard that goat butter is pure white... not always so! My goat gives me slightly yellow tinged butter and milk for that matter. There is nothing wrong with her, but she just doesn't know the rules I guess. LOL


----------

